# [SOLVED] Joomla ----&gt; Problems



## Matteus

Hi,

I am trying to build a website but with Joomla for the first time but I'm stuck. I don't know what to do and apart form that I am getting these errors:
Strict Standards: Static function JDatabase::test() should not be abstract in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\database\database.php on line 350

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 394

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 394

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 394

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\cache.php on line 396

What Can I do? Please Help me.

Regards,
Matteus


----------



## Laxer

*Re: Joomla ----> Problems*

You need to adjust the setting in php....

Find your php.ini file and edit it to match:

*locate (ctrl+f)*


Code:


error_reporting =

*And change the value to*


Code:


error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE & ~E_DEPRECATED

*locate (ctrl+f)*


Code:


display_errors = On

*And change the value to*


Code:


display_errors = Off

Double check your setting by creating a blank php page with the code:



Code:


<? phpinfo(); ?>


----------



## Matteus

*Re: Joomla ----> Problems*

I have not created any webpages at the moment though so how can I edit that file that you told me?

Thanks


----------



## Laxer

*Re: Joomla ----> Problems*

You have to find the file and open it with a text editor....

Usually its here: *C:\xampp\php\php.ini*

Once you open the file just find the lines and change them... this should get you up and running.


----------



## Matteus

*Re: Joomla ----> Problems*

Thanks a lot my friend. It has worked  

How can I start creating my site from here now as I am confused?


----------



## Laxer

*Re: Joomla ----> Problems*

Give this a good read: Beginners - Joomla! Documentation

Should have all the information you need.


----------



## Matteus

*Re: Joomla ----> Problems*

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## harishdahiya

Hi Guys,
I tried following posted on another forum:
please do the following

Open Joomla admin
go to global configuration >> server
please change error reporting to SIMPLE (instead of none, as mentioned there)

Please check if it works for you also.


----------



## togyar

Thank you harishdahiya, I tried your suggestion:*Open Joomla admin
go to global configuration >> server
please change error reporting to SIMPLE (instead of none, as mentioned there)*
It works! and it,s much easier way than to edit the php.ini file.


----------



## Laxer

togyar said:


> Thank you harishdahiya, I tried your suggestion:*Open Joomla admin
> go to global configuration >> server
> please change error reporting to SIMPLE (instead of none, as mentioned there)*
> It works! and it,s much easier way than to edit the php.ini file.


Welcome to TSF!
AND
Thanks for the feedback! :wave:

I didn't know the option existed in the Joomla ACP but certainly makes the life of a non-programmer much easier!

Wonderful find harishdahiya,

Thanks for your help! ray:


----------

